# Sketchup - Anyrail



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Just an FYI.
For those that use Anyrail, you can export your file as a DAE file and import the DAE file 
into Sketchup to look at your elevations.
You can't do much with the file in Sketchup.
I use it to see my elevations and fit to my bench work.

BTW, Sketchup is free from Google.


----------

